# Pepco amp - is ok to violate one?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Is a Pepco amp worth saving and preserving as it was built? It's really not a concern for the value as their isn't much really. It's not about preserving the tone either because while being "Ok" it's really not "great". Canadian electronics historical value? Is there such a thing? 

Is it ok to take ho-hum amp that has somehow managed to survive almost 50 years and mod it into a fender circuit?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

How does it sound? What condition is the cabinet.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Been there, done that. None of them are steller examples of awesome engineering. I have no problem modding them when they come my way.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

dcole said:


> Been there, done that. None of them are steller examples of awesome engineering. I have no problem modding them when they come my way.


I agree, even cabinets were made out of cheap - construction grade plywood, covered in look alike tolex, actually cheap paper based material, chassis are flimsy, but transformers are good. Good platforms for custom builds.
This amps are never gonna be collectible, simply made on purpose inexpensive amps.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Please, go ahead, violate!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

epis said:


> I agree, even cabinets were made out of cheap - construction grade plywood, covered in look alike tolex, actually cheap paper based material, chassis are flimsy, but transformers are good. Good platforms for custom builds.
> These amps are never gonna be collectible, simply made on purpose inexpensive amps.


Yup, it's snake skin pattern paper tolex that reminds me of wrapping paper and "spatter-painted" window screen grill cloth. 1/2" plywood, Marsland speaker. But it has a power transformer, it's not a "radio tube" amp so it would make a nice champ or vibro champ or just about any single 6V6 amp you could think of.



ed2000 said:


> How does it sound? What condition is the cabinet.


Overall really good condition. It's a survivor. It's been used but not abused. Sound is ok, it doesn't break up that nicely, tremolo only has a speed adjustment, no depth and it's so violent it makes you sick, as in sea sick. Pretty much sounds like every Pepco I've ever played through. As a teenage past the age of 14, I would have never brought this amp out in public or even admitted to owning it. I know I can make it better, and it needs filter caps anyway so, while I'm in there........
I want to update the cabinet with real tolex and grill cloth, keep the name plate and face plate as is, & just make it sound better.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

They don't really have any collector value. I love mine though! I've got two. My Riviera 730 sounds phenomenal for what I paid for it. It holds its own with a Deluxe Reverb Reissue any day.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If the lowly Pepco will get more playing time by modding it - then go ahead.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

It's probably one of the only things you _can _violate without being arrested these days. So yeah - do it to it...


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

My particular Pepco is so close to a WEM ER 30 in construction, that you have aroused my curiosity. What model do you have.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

TeleToons said:


> My particular Pepco is so close to a WEM ER 30 in construction, that you have aroused my curiosity. What model do you have.


According to the tube chart, I have a "Model 207 Bass Amp"


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd have no problem carving one up to improve the sound. I've played through a couple that did sound nice stock though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just missed the opportunity to "violate" one earlier this evening..... 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....e-amp-for-repair-40-guelph.78027/#post-693495


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Perhaps if we violate something unexpectedly, we could call it a gomeshi?

As in: "Yes, you should gomeshi that amp." 

Or not. Do we want to remember that putz or not?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> I just missed the opportunity to "violate" one earlier this evening.....
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....e-amp-for-repair-40-guelph.78027/#post-693495


There's one identical in NS for $125.00 right now. Widowmaker and all.


----------

